# Caporn wins praise



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

After a terribly disappointing finish to the NBL season, Perth Wildcats coach Conner Henry has paid tribute to backup point-guard Adam Caporn for battling through chronic knee problems to have an impact.
Caporn is far from the biggest name player on the Wildcats team, or in the NBL, but after two seasons as an assistant and now one as head coach of Perth, Henry knows he has the best basketball mind on the team and that is why they were so desperate to get him back in time for the playoffs.
Caporn managed 21 games for the regular season and only returned for the last three after captain Paul Rogers gave up any attempt at having a meaningful impact this year. Caporn ran the ship either when Darnell Hinson was resting or moved to the two guard spot, and Henry can't speak more highly of the 26-year-old.


Rest of the article


----------

